# Like tiny dandelion seeds...



## misscaretaker (20 Sep 2008)

Hi, as the title suggests I have what look like wee dandelion seeds attached to the glass. They're no more than 2mm long and so far I've just scraped them off but they make the glass look a bit naff. Is this some kind of algae or something else?


----------



## TDI-line (20 Sep 2008)

Do you have any nerite snails?


----------



## misscaretaker (20 Sep 2008)

No, only 3 Apples which I'm trying to fob off on someone else as they're decimating my plants


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Sep 2008)

They sound a bit like Hydra.  Do the tenacles retract when they're touched into little blobs?

Or is it green stringy algae that's just happened to grow and tangle in places?  I get some of that in my Angelfish's tank on the front glass.


----------



## misscaretaker (21 Sep 2008)

It doesn't seem to retract when touched and it's not green, it's more translucent/white. I've left the rear glass to see what it develops into and it doesn't get bigger than 1-1.5mm and they are spread a few mm apart and look lke inside out umbrellas without the fabric! In between there is a thin film of translucent stuff. I'd take a pic but it's so small and my camera is so basic... The translucent film I can imagine is something to do with snail tracks and maybe something is growing on that? It's a 240l tank and only three apple snails (anyone want 3 apple snails?!) so I can't see how they've covered the whole tank!!


----------

